# Kritik zu Logo



## _L_ (9. August 2007)

Hi Zusammen

Ich arbeite an einem neuen Logo für unsere "Firma" und wäre froh, um konstruktive Kritik und Vorschläge.

Wir sind zwei Gymnasiasten und sind in den Bereichen Musik und Film tätig (hauptsächlich Film). Als Vorspann unseres Films würden wir dann ein Logo auf schwarzem Hintergrund bevorzugen, als Briefkopf etc. aber eines auf weissem Hintergrund (sh. Entwürfe)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten
Lg _L_


----------



## oyla12 (9. August 2007)

Ich muss sagen das das beides SPITZE ist. Aber ich würde bei dem loso er an eiinen Klavierladen denken...


----------



## _L_ (9. August 2007)

Hi oyla12

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass man das Logo auch als Klaviergeschäft interpretieren kann. Du könntests aber recht haben, wenn man es nur so klein betrachtet...
Mal schauen was ich da machen kann...
Lg _L_


----------



## larryson (10. August 2007)

Das Logo ist in Ordnung, wenn ihr aber euch mehr dem Videobereich zugewendet habt, sollte das auch deutlicher werden. 
Die Note hebt sich vom Hintergrund im Gegensatz zu dem Filmstreifen zu gut ab. Dadurch könnte man den Filmstreifen mit Verbindung der Note schon mit Klavier assoziieren. Ansonsten Top!


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2007)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. 
vorschlag: Versuch vllt mal andere Symbole die Video repräsentieren einzubaun.


----------



## j4v4 (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde das wenn man das Logo in voller größe betrachtet nicht darauf kommen könnte
das ihr ein Klaviergeschäft betreibt.

ansonsten ist es schon ganz gut, aber ich würde da Symbol größer, andere Farben(rot passt  da nicht wirklich).

Lg j4v4


----------



## stain (16. September 2007)

Klaviergexchäft...Naja nicht wirklich.
Ich würde die Schrift ein wenig nach links setzen, damit der Abstand nicht soo groß ist, aber sonst echt gut!


----------



## _L_ (22. September 2007)

Hi Zusammen

Vielen Dank nochmals für eure Antworten!
Leider bin ich noch immer nicht dazu gekommen, das Logo evt. zu überarbeiten. Werde mich aber wieder melden, wenn ich mal dazu komme das Logo zu verbessern...

Lg _L_


----------



## janoc (29. September 2007)

Du könntest Dir überlegen, statt dem roten Quadrat eine Filmklappe zu platzieren in der die Note gesetzt ist – nachdem der Schwerpunkt ja auf Film liegt; so wie es jetzt ist, überwiegt eigentlich die Note.

Die Amelia (?) wirkt IMHO verdammt retro. O.K. falls das beabsichtigt ist, ansonsten vielleicht auch überdenken.

Grüße,
j.


----------



## Arster-Boy (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde das Bild so super!
ich würde es so lassen!


----------

